# Topless Basketball



## ...... (Jan 18, 2012)

This got so much potential but I doubt it will really come around.

http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/rodman_forms_topless_team_zoOeh6erRUxc0xreocEXPL

If they could start a league and actually got some girls that could play this would turn out great.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 18, 2012)

Shit.


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 24, 2012)

finally they make women's basketball interesting.. ide watch it


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 27, 2012)

if these topless women look anything like the women in the wnba, then i would pay NOT to see it


----------



## neosapien (Jan 27, 2012)

Not much of a sports fan... but it sounds like I could become one.


----------



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

Dennis Rodman is a complete and utter plank of a man but I must admit that is one genius idea


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah I hope they don't look like wnba players lol


----------



## Riv (Jan 29, 2012)

Will Make womens basketball a lot more interesting.


----------



## nug thug (Feb 1, 2012)

...And he's sleeping with all of them!


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 6, 2012)

well they said he had to do some scouting i wonder how he does that


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 6, 2012)

I like his idea. It's all for charity, most likely breast cancer. 






Pics or it didn't happen...


----------

